# rudolfs diesel first diesel engine in the world plans



## theo van der linden (Jun 20, 2022)

hi guys

i would like to build a scale model of the first ever build diesel engine by Rudolf Diesel in 1893
does anyone have plans for that ??


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 20, 2022)

Hi !
I don't know if there are plans, but if you want to build a similar engine this thread have informations you need.

Mini diesel engine.


----------



## Dragondark (Jun 20, 2022)

Theo, don't know if you have happened on it but e-rara.ch has a scan of one of Rudolph Diesels books from that period. I can't read any f the German text, but the pictures are nice.    There was a good diagram on what looked like his injector design that I studied for quite a while, it reminded me a lot of the common float valve in carburetors, with a three sided needle.

Try e-rara and search for  "Die Entstehung des Dieselmotors" and it should display.


----------



## Dragondark (Jun 20, 2022)

Oh yeah, a link to his 1895 patent US542846A - diesel - Google Patents 

 Hope it helps.


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 21, 2022)

There was a very good model of the 1897 engine built that had an article in model engineer, unfortunately Johan is no longer with us. A few images in this album






						Model Engineer
					






					www.model-engineer.co.uk


----------



## GreenTwin (Jun 21, 2022)

Dang Jason, that is a hard act to follow.........

.


----------

